# Who says Mustangs are ugly?!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just browsing the BLM website and found some horses that are absolutely drop dead gorgeous. I wish I had the means and time to take in one or two more.

SORRY FOR THE PIX BEING SO BIG. :?

12 year old stallion:


















20 year old stallion:


















2 year old stallion:


















Yearling filly:
(check out the head and neck on her)


















2 year old mare:









4 year old mare:


















I especially like this yearling filly. She may not be perfect but I can see some real potential there.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Omg they are gorgeous!!!

I'd love to have that first stallion and the roan filly!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm a fan of extreme mustang makeover on facebook, and today they had pictures posted of horses in the Supreme Makeover Challenge {or whatever it's called!} and there was the most exquisitely beautiful buckskin on there. . . mega drool. . . .


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was drewling over this guy. He doesn't have the prettiest head, but he sure is built to work. No one even bid on him!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a gorgeous Mustang. He's in his mid 20's now


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

payette said:


> I'm a fan of extreme mustang makeover on facebook, and today they had pictures posted of horses in the Supreme Makeover Challenge {or whatever it's called!} and there was the most exquisitely beautiful buckskin on there. . . mega drool. . . .


OMGG!!! This horse reminds me sooo much of spirit from the movie!!!!!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Love these Mustangs!

The jumping/eventing pic shows just how versatile the Mustang can be 

The buckskin is just beautiful !!


----------



## Heather3186 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love them! All of those pictures are taken from the online auction that went on not long ago! I was DROOLING over them. I'm dying to adopt one, but it will be a couple years. Almost went to the auction in CT this past Saturday just to see how it went and ran.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I love mustangs and really want one, one day...
They are not ugly! No horses are ugly to me
Here is one of my favorite mustang pictures, who spots the outsider?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

^ LOL I did!!! hahaha, but thats a lovely pic. I ADORE that 2nd Stallion and the yearling filly... gimme gimme gimme lol.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

OMG, I want SO bad. Gosh, people who says Mustangs are ugly are so mistaken! They're gorgeous in every way. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Escondido Ranch (Aug 14, 2010)

I think my mustang is a cute boy! His name is Rico.

















He is also a great horse to ride and is very smart. Mustangs are great imo, but I'm biased because I have one


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Not all mustangs are ugly, I know it. But I stay in Nevada every summer and I've seen them a few times. The ones I've seen come around have been scrawny, scraggly, and lanky. Obviously once they've been taken up by BLM they are well fed and muscled, and certainly don't look like those in the wild anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That may be true^^, but I look at just the bone structure and body type. Their appearance can be changed so much by good feed and steady work.

This is what my boy looked like when he came home as a 3 year old


















And he grew from that scrawny, blown-out little thing into this.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm totally drooling over that 20 year old stallion!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't forget these!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

And of corse.......MY BOY!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

found this ad for a loverly mustang mare, and she is in the UK! lol
Skewbald Mustang In Nottinghamshire | All Rounder | For Sale


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not a huge mustang fan, the one's I've ever seen have wonky legs & ugly heads.

But I must not be looking in the right place cause some of these posted are gorgeous!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Mustangs for the win. I love mustangs. That bay mare, with the four socks, is absolutely gorgeous. I would snatch her up in a heart beat!

Sinsin,

That last horse is absolutely gorgeous... Holy crap! Where do I find him?!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> Mustangs for the win. I love mustangs. That bay mare, with the four socks, is absolutely gorgeous. I would snatch her up in a heart beat!
> 
> Sinsin,
> 
> That last horse is absolutely gorgeous... Holy crap! Where do I find him?!


They are all on the BLM internet adoptions website! I don't think any of them went for more than $300 dollhairs!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I've got one in my pasture right now. 

Mustangs are FAR from ugly.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I LOVE Mustangs, I'd love to own on someday...you see very few of them in my area though. So, they're somewhat hard to come by. I've seen some of the most beautiful mustangs in this thread!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would love to adopt; someday when I'm a bit more 'settled' I plan on it...They are definitely not ugly...some are less than perfect, but the same can be said of every breed.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

There are some unfortunate looking mustangs, but the ones we always adopted from the Oregon herd were beyond fantastic.

And Kigers are just beyond beautiful.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

smrobs said:


> That may be true^^, but I look at just the bone structure and body type. Their appearance can be changed so much by good feed and steady work.


This is so absolutely true. When I first got my mustang as a 3 year old he was the ugliest little thing (I wish I could find some pictures!). He was small and scrawny with ears way to big for his head and feet way to huge for his body. He honestly looked like a dark gray mule gone wrong, but after a bit of groceries, a bit more muscle and after he grew into himself I have to say he's a very handsome horse.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

hukassa, he is exquisite!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

^^Thank you so much!! It's always so nice when you get compliments on your horse


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I must be one of the lucky ones then because I have never laid eyes on an ugly mustang. They have all been hardy little horses. Maybe not over the top flashy or pretty but there was no denying it that they'd hold up under years of work.


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

well i'm definitely biased cause the girly i work with is mustang  but i looked through the auctions and i wanted them all! haha i looove mustangs!





























p.s.
sorry about the huuge pictures


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have reloaded this stupid page ten times and I can not get the pictures in the first post to load. Sigh. 

However, the other pictures are beautiful! I like the idea of owning a mustang, but the amount of work that would have to go into training one makes me quake in my boots.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

All of the horses from my OP are listed on this page, plus some other gorgeous ones .
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/onlinegallery.php


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Cougar said:


> I must be one of the lucky ones then because I have never laid eyes on an ugly mustang. They have all been hardy little horses. Maybe not over the top flashy or pretty but there was no denying it that they'd hold up under years of work.


Oh there's plenty - you can find them within even a specific herd. My gramps would always get people asking to trade for his lottery ticket because getting first pick gets you the best of the bunch. 

A few times we drew low and once my grandpa didn't adopt anything because they were so unfortunate looking.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i am loving the 20 yr old stallion! he is totally drool worthy! 
here is my hardy little mustang cross








run in with barbed wire.. she's good now


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

smrobs said:


> All of the horses from my OP are listed on this page, plus some other gorgeous ones .
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/onlinegallery.php


:lol: I get an error when I open that link. My computer hates me!

-headdesk-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow LOL. You can do a google search for BLM online adoption and you should get a link to the site, maybe that will work.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

They have new horses posted for the adoption starting Sept 1


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Wow!! That's the first time I have ever seen ridden horses on the adoption page. O,O

Now I will have to spend another 2 hours drooling over all the new pix. LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, this is also the first time I have seen some truly ugly horses there too LOL.

Though I would love to get the buckskin (she's gorgeous), and that paint with the skunk-tail thing is very fascinating to look at, I truely feel sorry for the big bay mare (wow, can you say too short coupled and Holy Bull Neck Batman?) and the chestnut yearling. He is just so ugly, I feel the urge to just take him home and smother him with love so that he would never know he was ugly. Poor guy.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

aww smrobs! i love the bay mare i think she's very pretty! lol but that chesnut..... he definitely needs lots of loving! poor guy i've never been really fond of roman noses though.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love Roman noses.............when they fit the head and the rest of the body like they do on draft horses. But, yeah, that guy is the definition of fugly. LOL. Plus, they have him standing on a hill so that his downhill-ness is even more downhill *shakes head*.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Like I said... LOL! I like the third one, but the others... YIKES!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

How can his neck even support that head of his:shock:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hukassa said:


> How can his neck even support that head of his:shock:


Are you talking about the fourth picture?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One can only hope that he will grow into it, at least somewhat LOL.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I will have to take a pic of one of my fellow boarders...he is a mustang, and has a huge roman nosed head...poor guy...he is kinda cute in a strange sort of way, though...Lol!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

who's says mustangs are ugly!!!! They're one f my favorite breeds!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Lovehorsesandrunning said:


> who's says mustangs are ugly!!!! They're one f my favorite breeds!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Go back a couple of pages and see the pictures.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Solon, you like that bull necked bay mare? That was one of my "Ew, not on a bet" choices. LOL.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

can you work that neck off of her or is that a permanent thing?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Solon, you like that bull necked bay mare? That was one of my "Ew, not on a bet" choices. LOL.


No. 3? Oh yeah, me likey much!!! :lol:

I don't know, thee's something about that big neck/head/body that reminds me of my pony.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aha. I would have to go back and look but I think one of the reasons my jaw dropped on her is because she is only like 2 years old LOL. My first thought was "Holy crap, she probably gets fat off air. What will she look like when she's 15?"

I guess that just illustrates the difference in taste between people. You love the draftier types while I prefer the stock horse looking types. That paint mare with the skunk-tail would actually be one of my top pics, I see a ton of potential there. Not to mention that she's eye-catching .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, just went and checked. She's a 2 year old.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, so she's going to be a monster when she gets to size. Me likey more now!

LOL!

Yes, I like the big beefy types. Beefier the better!!!!


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Aha. I would have to go back and look but I think one of the reasons my jaw dropped on her is because she is only like 2 years old LOL. My first thought was "Holy crap, she probably gets fat off air. What will she look like when she's 15?"
> 
> I guess that just illustrates the difference in taste between people. You love the draftier types while I prefer the stock horse looking types. That paint mare with the skunk-tail would actually be one of my top pics, I see a ton of potential there. Not to mention that she's eye-catching .


i agree, i love the skunk tail! i would adopt her


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in love with that 20 year old stallion. :shock:
I think I would have to swim through a pool of my own drool to get to him.


----------

